# Looking for QCTP plans



## Charley Davidson (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm looking to build a QCTP this weekend and need ideas and plans, I know nothing about what I really want yet so a couple different types and explanations of why one might be better than the other would help. I have a Logan 820 if this makes a difference.

Gonna go scrounge materials so I'll check back later.


----------



## PurpLev (Nov 21, 2012)

heres one that looks cool:

http://home.inter.net/mthomas/quick_change_tool_post.htm

although, a decent QCTP set can be had for not that much $$$ that it's one of those projects I always found better to purchase than to make in the shop (you can make the holders in the shop for custom cutters/purposes though)


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 21, 2012)

*Man was that easy*

Easiest project I've done to date. Went to the scrap yard to find material, stopped in to the machine shop I used to work at, had Thanksgiving dinner came back to my shop, milled a T nut and walla a QCTP.   

Kinda big for my lathe but will work just fine and best of all no cost to me.


----------



## jumps4 (Nov 21, 2012)

charley
the scrap you went to buy already looks like a tool post?  :lmao::lmao::lmao:
nice score charley
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Nov 21, 2012)

thats the first 3 sided one i have seen
steve


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 21, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> thats the first 3 sided one i have seen
> steve




I glanced at it and I didn't see that till you posted it. Nice score Charley!

Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 21, 2012)

I believe it is an Armstrong, nothing on the tool post itself but one of the holders say Armstrong.   It is really too big but will work, I need to pick up some more tool holders for it. The 2 boring bar holders are for 1" boring bars, I was gonna make a collar but I would have to make several as all my boring bars are different diameters. The boring bar I got with it holds a cutter on each end 1 end at a right angle the other at about a 45 deg. angle.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 22, 2012)

Anybody who does not have a QCTP I highly recommend getting or making one, it adds a whole new dimension to your lathes capabilities. First thing I found that made it very worthwhile is the fact you have a great place to mount your indicator. Rigging an indicator has always been frustrating to me on my lathe and now it's a breeze. It also adds a great deal of rigidity to your lathe. Plust the fact you can change out tools quickly and have repeatability.


----------



## Kennyd (Nov 22, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> Anybody who does not have a QCTP I highly recommend getting or making one, it adds a whole new dimension to your lathes capabilities.



Amen brother!  And some of the imports are so cheap!

I got luck and bought a used Aloris set for a very good price, but would have bought a PhaseII without hesitation.


----------



## fastback (Jan 10, 2013)

I have the Phase II, wedge type.  This is one tool I have never been sorry I purchased.  At this point., I make all of my tool holders.  I guess I have some where around 10 of them now.  I also have a piston type on my smaller Southbend 9B, I don't know the name brand I bought it used for $45.00 and this one also work well. It was the TP only.


----------



## Howder1951 (Mar 3, 2014)

Here is one from scratch design from Harold Hall.
Interesting design, looks doable.

http://www.homews.co.uk/page508.html


----------



## Jamiethesquid (Nov 30, 2014)

May be a little OT but what is the advantage / disadvantage to the wedge type vs the piston type QCTP?  I am comparison shopping both types and the piston type is always cheaper. Is this just due to being a simpler design. I have it in my pea brain that the wedge type will pull the tool holder down while securing it and make for a more rigid setup, but I have no proof of this. The ones I've used on much bigger lathes at school have all been wedge type.


----------



## tweinke (Dec 3, 2014)

I think I am in the same boat, lots of posts about piston verses wedge. Wedge type seems to be preferred by most. How about some of the homebrew models? The Harold Hall one sure seems doable for low dollars. I'm pretty sure its not as quick as the AXA type what to do............?


----------



## Dale_z28 (Dec 5, 2014)

Glad I found this thread, I am also in the market for QCTP of the OXA type (mini lathe), but is there a noticeable difference between the wedge and piston type? Banging around in my shop, I doubt .002" will ever be needed accuracy anyway. Opinions, please?


----------



## HomeMetalMan (Aug 3, 2016)

Whilst this thread is quite old I still find on my website stats that readers are coming to my website using the links to it on these pages. With the subject being QCTH's, readers may be interested to learn that I have very recently placed on the web a video regarding my QCTH design. It explains the principles of the design, show the toolholder in use and tests being carried out to check how accurately a holder returns to the base when removed and replaced. These show that the height accuracy is better than 0.0004" (0.01mm) .

A link to the video can be found on this page   http://www.homews.co.uk  /page508.html

I have also prepared 20 other videos that I will be adding to the web over the next few months. If any reader would like notification when they are made public, go to my correspondence page and send me an email, just saying, add me to your mailing list.

The page can be found here http://www.homews.co.uk/page6.html   

Harold Hall


----------

